# SB 9a spindle bearing damage



## Trent ks (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello again! I have been taking apart my 9a to install a serpentine belt and I noticed some fairly heavy scoring on the outside edge of the spindle bearing (I can feel it with my finger). The spindle itself is seems to be in good shape, I am not sure exactly what causes this. Is there anything practical I can do about it without re boring the bearing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (Jul 14, 2017)

I would say it's from debris, is the shaft loose in the bore? If it has no play you should be fine. locating how debri entered the area and addressing that issue is what I would focus on.


----------



## Trent ks (Jul 14, 2017)

Bofobo said:


> I would say it's from debris, is the shaft loose in the bore? If it has no play you should be fine. locating how debri entered the area and addressing that issue is what I would focus on.


Actually when I first started taking it apart, the bolt that tightens the spindle shaft down on this side was almost finger loose. I haven't run the lathe myself like that but the po could have possibly not noticed it come loose, or not done the test with the bar to get within 2 thou play. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

